# Child's Tin Pail



## amberskye (Sep 27, 2005)

I had found this while my husband and I were ripping up flooring in the house. It was found down in the crawl space.  Seems to be a child's tin pail with the marking U.S. Metal Toy Mfg. Co. Made in the USA. Can Anyone give me any info and the value? Thanks![]


----------



## huffmnd (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Amberskye, by the looks of the pail it seems to be around the 1930's to 40's era as to the price I really couldn't say. But if you list it on ebay you should find out easily just list it and let the sand fly.


----------



## amberskye (Sep 28, 2005)

huffmnd Thanks for your input. It kinda does look like 30's or 40's[]


----------



## amberskye (Sep 28, 2005)

check this out I found the same pail, except this has the shovel and mine does not at Ruby Lane selling for $75.00. http://www.rubylane.com/shops/antiquesbycharla/item/189  So mine must have some value[]


----------

